# So Long Pal ...Tiger cat...



## warren s (Oct 20, 2008)

Good by Tiger

Adopted in May of 1995, the week we were married.

A constant companion and the loving family member. 
You listened to all of my troubles, and helped me though them.
You were a constant in a world of change.
You proved cats can answer to their name and play fetch.
The funny oddity of drooling when you purred.
You always said good morning, and so long..
Forget the presents, just the box and wrapping paper please.
The others are looking for you, the 3rd floor is so empty feeling.
Sitting near the heat together. 
Sleeping in the sun, Nappy time!
2 miles a minute once.

We miss you so much.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

What a lovely tribute to Tiger. Such a gorgeous kitty.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

What a beautiful girl, I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Tiger was such a beauty, and those lovely memories will keep you close to her..until you see her again. She was a sweetheart. God bless.


----------



## seashell (Dec 5, 2003)

That's a lovely tribute to your beautiful Tiger. You must miss your sweet puss-cat so much.

seashell


----------



## LilRed (Jul 16, 2008)

Rest in peace, Tiger.


----------

